
Twitter is down - mxstbr
https://twitter.com
======
tekromancr
I noticed twitter was down, and my first thought was "Oh, man. Wait until I
tell all the people on twitter!"

------
mxstbr
#hugops to the folks there

~~~
mxstbr
...aaaand it's back up!

------
jacquesm
It seems to work just fine.

------
okket
Works for me.

